# Derby Hippodrome



## fezzyben (Mar 9, 2008)

Visited here with ashless, johno23 and drama queen. First of all it was great meeting you guys. I won't talk about the history as it has already been covered in previous reports. The place is now being ripped out and I can only assume that it will be knocked down and have flats built on the site.












































































chips anyone?


----------



## smileysal (Mar 9, 2008)

Love that old typewriter, and the pigeon looks like its seen better days lol. Love the round plasterwork with the gold bit on top.

Cheers 

 Sal


----------



## ashless (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's a couple more for you my tiny fezzington bear 

Our fair city at night from the rooftops





Fezzyben in all his glory!


----------



## johno23 (Mar 9, 2008)

Love the pics as usual guys,It was a good visit again.Owls in barns flying out, hundreds of pigeons at great heights taking off,just not the week for you two is it with our feathered friends


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 10, 2008)

lol no but hey whats better than being close to nature


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 10, 2008)

Awww, that pigeon's lovely. Like seeing the pic of where the festoony things have been taken down from...neat!


----------



## Kaputnik (Mar 26, 2008)

Theres an article in todays derby telegraph, (26th mar) about work being started to make the hippo's roof safe and secure, heres some of it ....... the council have issued an 'urgent works notice' to the owner, christopher anthony, of hertfordshire. work to include, dismantling loose roof timbers in the flat roof to make it safe,erecting a temporary roof cover, and making the doors more secure. apparently an annonymous party has put in an offer to the owner for the building with a view to turning it back into a theatre, but he declined as the amount was too small. he has told the council he wants to knock it down, but hasn't submitted an official application. apparently a large digger with the words 'AB DEMOLITION' written on it parked outside, caused a few worried locals to phone the paper to see if it was being demolished, but luckily, not yet! may be trickier to get in for a last look now tho.


----------



## King Al (Mar 27, 2008)

Cheers for the up date, It would be cool if they converted it back in to a theatre


----------



## freebird (Mar 27, 2008)

Mmm those chips look tasty mmm . Poor pigeon has seen better days too


----------

